# DECA Problems



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Currently, I have 2 HR20-100's, 1 HR21-700 and one H24 all wired w/ DECA and MRV.

I had MRV (w/ my own wiring) since the beta-days. VERY rarely, I would get the "No packets received" error, but trying again always cured the problem. 

Last Wed, I had the HR24 installed with the DECA to all the IRD's. Beginning yesterday, when the HR21 is acting as the SERVER, I get small pixelation often accompanied with audio/picture freezes, and many times the program pauses completely. I am also getting the "no packets received" error OFTEN, e.g., 30-50% of the tries and "just trying again" does not correct the problem. 

This is happening with programs that were recorded prior to the DECA install and which were working fine prior to yesterday. 

I have tried resetting each of the DVR's, the DECA device, moving the HR21 off the DECA back to the router, "resetting" the network settings, with no change. 

Any suggestions?

I have the PP and a tech is coming out on Monday.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe the first thing to look at is how well the DECA network is working.
A quick check would be to run the system test and see if the H24 shows any errors.
If it does or you want to look at the DECA further, you can do this from your H24, by pressing the guide & > buttons at the same time on the front panel. This may take a few tries before you'll see the menu with the coax network option.
Select this and the first screen will show a list of the nodes, and a number after.
Then you'll see an option for PHY MESH, which is the test of the quality of the network.
If you can post the results from both screens, it will help to know what the DECA status is.

After this, if everything is within specs, you can try disconnecting the router from the DECA network and reboot all the receivers to have them all shift to their internal IP addresses.
In this state, you're testing how well the receiver and the coax networking is working, eliminating any affects your router may be having.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Here are the shots of the two screens. I will try the router disconnect and reboot of all next.

What I find interesting is that the problems are only when the HR21 is the server. When either HR20 is the server, there is no issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Here are the shots of the two screens. I will try the router disconnect and reboot of all next.
> 
> What I find interesting is that the problems are only when the HR21 is the server. When either HR20 is the server, there is no issue.


Those screens show your DECA network to be in good shape, other than the two dropped sessions.

Do try it without the router, for the next step.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I disconnected the DECA module from the router..... That did NOT solve the problem.

Now, the majority of the time, when I try use the HR21 as a server (to either the HR20's or the H24), I get the "No packets received" error.

A very few times, I have been able to get an SD program to show and once I was able to get an HD program to show.

This is really frustrating b/c everything was fine when I was using my own hardwired network/router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> I disconnected the DECA module from the router..... That did NOT solve the problem.
> 
> Now, the majority of the time, when I try use the HR21 as a server (to either the HR20's or the H24), I get the "No packets received" error.
> 
> ...


Next I'd try swapping the DECAs between one of your HR20s and the HR21 and see if "the problem" also swaps.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

That worked better, but still when the HR21 was the SERVER there were some pixelation and the picture would freeze when either HR20 was the client.

It appears you wanted to determine if the DECA module connected to the HR21 was the problem (which would have been evidenced by the issues following the DECA to the HR20). Unfortunately, the "O" stayed with the "B" (sorry, bad Seinfeld reference).

Does this indicate that the HR21 is failing?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Does this indicate that the HR21 is failing?


If the recording played flawlessly on the HR21, I "wouldn't think" the HR21 is failing, but the next step might be to run ethernet to your router [and connect it back into the DECA network] and then see what happens.
The test you did on the 24 shows the RF part of the DECA is in good shape, but the "ethernet end" of the DECAs isn't tested.

Also this may be a dumb question, "but" do you have the right port being used on the HR21 and only that port being used?


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Last night, I had tried bypassing the DECA for the ethernet for the HR21, and it made no difference. I also tried using other ethernet port on the HR21, and that didn't work at all. The Ethernet 2 jack was NOT being used.

So, I believe I have isolated the problem to be the HR21. Since bypassing the ethernet part of the DECA unit or even replacing the DECA unit made no difference. W/ the direct to router I also changed ethernet cables (eliminating that as a variable).

Since the tech is coming on Monday (and since I have the PP), should I all D* and tell them what I see? At this point, I am not sure what else I can do to convince myself it is not the HR21 (which is 2.75 years old).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You may have done everything "but" swap the receiver. :shrug:


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Because off the differences between the HR20 and the HR21, that would be a feet for which i am not prepared. Between the Base Band Converters, Band Stop Filters, High Frequency Splitters, not to mention the customized Universal remotes, that is not something I am prepared to tackle at this time.

Should I call D* to tell them to make sure the tech brings a spare HR? (And how do I "request" an HR24?)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Because off the differences between the HR20 and the HR21, that would be a feet for which i am not prepared. Between the Base Band Converters, Band Stop Filters, High Frequency Splitters, not to mention the customized Universal remotes, that is not something I am prepared to tackle at this time.
> 
> Should I call D* to tell them to make sure the tech brings a spare HR? (And how do I "request" an HR24?)


Not sure what you mean by your first part, "but" with a good DECA status, there isn't anything there causing this problem.
Calling DirecTV and explaining you've gone through everything but swapping the DVR and haven't resolved this might be a good idea.
How to "request" a HR24 is still a mystery.
More like the luck of the draw and what the installer has on the truck at the time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One thing to try would be to swap the coax cables for the HR21 and one of the HR20's at the splitter. This could give you an indication if it is the splitter itself that is causing the problem.

As for swapping receivers, the only thing you should have to disconnect from the receivers is one coax cable, the ethernet cable and the power cable. If you wanted to leave the DECA attached, you could just disconnect the coax cable before the DECA and the power cable. This will help you determine if the issue has to do with the cabling from the splitter to the receiver. It doesn't need to be a permanent swap, just long enough to see if the issue moves with the receiver or is the location.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> One thing to try would be to swap the coax cables for the HR21 and one of the HR20's at the splitter. This could give you an indication if it is the splitter itself that is causing the problem.
> 
> - Merg


"BUT" if there was a problem with the splitter, there would have been some sign of this already with the tests that were done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "BUT" if there was a problem with the splitter, there would have been some sign of this already with the tests that were done.


Just throwing out there things to test... 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> How to "request" a HR24 is still a mystery.


You call Directv and Request that the Installer's Dispatcher call you prior to the installer coming out and then give them your phone number. When the Dispatcher calls tell him or her that you want/need an HR24 and he/she will tell you if they have them in stock and if so they will probably be more than happy to accomodate you.

This is how I have done it several times.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

UPDATE:

HR21 decides to freeze up on HD output every few minutes, and periodically, will reboot.

Should I call D* and xl the service call and just have them send me a new box?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You either have a Hard Drive that is Failing or a Bad Power Supply unit which is Failing and providing a Marginal Amount of Power to the Hard Drive and CPU which Mimics a Bad Hard Drive because the drive doesn't have sufficient power to spin up at the proper continuous rate.

Call Directv and tell them you think you have a Bad Hard Drive and they should walk you thru some diagnostics and then once they determine it is a bad drive they will send you a new replacement unit.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Service call completed and he replaced the HR21 with a brand-spanking new HR24. 

Everything appears to be working now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And you got a Very Fast HR24, way to go Directv!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> And you got a Very Fast HR24, way to go Directv!!!


Glad to hear the OP was taken care of in the end, despite a bumpy road to get there.

He will likely enjoy their new HD DVR, with the HR24 having DECA built in and all...


----------

